# female raccoon



## coati (Jun 21, 2012)

Baby raccoon. female 11 weeks old. hand reared.
£450


----------



## Simonsas53 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello hope all is well 
I came across your ad for a raccoon I am looking to give a raccoon a lovely place to live but can’t seem to find a current ad or find a breeder with any for sale can you help please


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Aren't they on the EU Invasive Species list, ie basically no breeding, selling or rehoming permitted?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Aren't they on the EU Invasive Species list, ie basically no breeding, selling or rehoming permitted?


You are correct. They are banned in the EU. Existing owners were able to keep them but cannot breed, sell or rehome.


----------

